# Fatties on Mini UDS with Q-View



## mattjohnson19 (Mar 9, 2015)

I smoked some Fatties on my mini UDS today. I started the process by mixing 1.5 lbs of ground beef and 1 lb of ground sausage. I split that mixture in half and put each half in a 1 gallon zip-lock bag, then used a rolling pin to flatten them out. We filled one of the fatties with bacon, diced jalapeños, and pepper jack cheese. The other fatty was filled with only pepper jack. I seasoned them up with some garlic salt, pepper, brown sugar, and some other spices. We then wrapped them in bacon and threw them on the smoker that was running at about 250F. We let them cook for 3 hours un-interrupted, then started brushing them with bbq sauce every 30 minutes. They cooked for 6 hours total. They turned out absolutely delicious and they smelled and tasted just as good as they looked. Check out the Q-View.












image.jpg



__ mattjohnson19
__ Mar 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mattjohnson19
__ Mar 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mattjohnson19
__ Mar 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mattjohnson19
__ Mar 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mattjohnson19
__ Mar 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mattjohnson19
__ Mar 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mattjohnson19
__ Mar 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mattjohnson19
__ Mar 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mattjohnson19
__ Mar 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mattjohnson19
__ Mar 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mattjohnson19
__ Mar 9, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks Tasty! Nice Smoke!


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 9, 2015)

I can't wait to try one of these. Nice work....


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 10, 2015)

MJ19, nice looking fatties with a great qview!


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 10, 2015)

Great looking fattie! 

Mini UDS? I gotta get me one of those... ;)


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice Looks pretty tasty   Great job     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## manfjourde (Mar 16, 2015)

Those look amazing! Do you have a diffuser or grease catcher in there?


----------



## mattjohnson19 (Mar 16, 2015)

manfjourde said:


> Those look amazing! Do you have a diffuser or grease catcher in there?



It is a just an aluminum foil drip tray that I filled with beer. So it acts as a water pan, a heat deflector, and a drip tray..


----------



## manfjourde (Mar 16, 2015)

Excellent thank you. I was thinking an actual diffuser may be overkill so that sound good to have that work for everything. My 30 gallon should be here soon.


----------

